# Stop complaining and negotiate price...



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi all. Apologies in advance if you've read this elsewhere. 
I'm creating a video series on Surge and how it is a price/fare negotiation tool for drivers. Please watch and hopefully we all can start earning more.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Most of us veterans know this. We need to figure out a way to get newbies on UP.net to teach them.


----------



## LoneXer (May 30, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Most of us veterans know this. We need to figure out a way to get newbies on UP.net to teach them.


I'm sure some newbs and lurkers that read this post and will read it now will have a moment. Good stuff Brian, I personally give a minicourse to the guys that I recruit, I don't know if I want to give up the taking things are not secret otherwise I'll be getting paint from 30 minutes away i fthey don't take it LOL


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Most of us veterans know this. We need to figure out a way to get newbies on UP.net to teach them.


Making these videos puts the word out there. All we need to do is direct drivers we see out in the field to Showa50's You Tube page.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

atomix said:


> Making these videos puts the word out there. All we need to do is direct drivers we see out in the field to Showa50's You Tube page.


Agreed ! So, how do you suggest we do that? 
I am working on a plan, detailing a way to create a rider profile


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Most of us veterans know this. We need to figure out a way to get newbies on UP.net to teach them.


I think the vet knowledge is still kinda low, especially since there are lots of old school drivers that don't go on to the Internet much.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Yes. And UP.net stats are NOT good.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Agreed ! So, how do you suggest we do that?
> I am working on a plan, detailing a way to create a rider profile


For starters use pax app to scope for other drivers close by. Take the initiative, talk to them. Casually mention that there are better, more efficient ways to earn. Then direct them to Showa50's You Tube video. Speaking with just one or two other drivers per shift accomplishes so much.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> atomix I request rides, then send them a text to call my burned phone number for pick up instructions. This is what they see after accepting.
> View attachment 8748


How's it been working out?


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

atomix Batting 1000% no matter how far they are. Of course once they call, I text them "Visit UberPeople.net for resources on making the most of your Ubering"
Footnote: just started this week.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> atomix Batting 1000% no matter how far they are. Of course once they call, I text them "Visit UberPeople.net for resources on making the most of your Ubering"
> Footnote: just started this week.


Sweet. All it takes is for peeps to start taking control, just like this.  We are drivers, not T-bag's (Travis') *****.


----------



## Hornygoatweed (Dec 31, 2014)

Anyone got a condensed version? This video is just too damn long and rambling


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

Hornygoatweed said:


> Anyone got a condensed version? This video is just too damn long and rambling


Simple:

a. Accept your worth as an independent contractor
b. Act and think like an independent contractor
d. Avoid unprofitable rides
e. Exercise patience by focusing on surge rides
f. Actively playing for surge simply takes advantage of right to set price as an independent contractor
g. Playing surge game is not gaming system, just driving to ensure you earn a fair profit
h. Uber and paxs are free to set prices acceptable to them, so should you, as an independent contractor
i. Uber believes it knows what is best for your pocket book; if Uber is wrong, prove it


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

Hornygoatweed said:


> Anyone got a condensed version? This video is just too damn long and rambling


The title of this thread


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

Scenicruiser said:


> The title of this thread


Stop complaining and negotiate price.....


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

What this video sounded to me :

An American talking about how to make North Korean law 
Work for him 
While in U.S. Territory 

But it's a good start 
I say go further


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

Hornygoatweed said:


> Anyone got a condensed version? This video is just too damn long and rambling


Impatient driver. Uber wins.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Although good information the biggest problem is Uber has brought on so many new drivers that surge is getting more and more rare. Surge used to be predictable here in Miami, I used to log in at 4am and be the only driver for miles and be able to count on surge. Now I log in at 4am and 6 drivers are right around me and I have to wait half an hour-an hour just for a regular ping.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

limepro said:


> Although good information the biggest problem is Uber has brought on so many new drivers that surge is getting more and more rare. Surge used to be predictable here in Miami, I used to log in at 4am and be the only driver for miles and be able to count on surge. Now I log in at 4am and 6 drivers are right around me and I have to wait half an hour-an hour just for a regular ping.


Each city has unique combination of surge and non-surge times. When Uber floods streets with newbies, earning definitely becomes more challenging. Try studying your pax and driver apps carefully, looking for patterns of activity based on day of week, time, points of interests, etc. Most drivers probably only look at apps superficially, not really understanding the city they work in. Avoiding this common mistake can only result in better profits.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

atomix said:


> Each city has unique combination of surge and non-surge times. When Uber floods streets with newbies, earning definitely becomes more challenging. Try studying your pax and driver apps carefully, looking for patterns of activity based on day of week, time, points of interests, etc. Most drivers probably only look at apps superficially, not really understanding the city they work in. Avoiding this common mistake can only result in better profits.


I used to be able to predict surge, Mondays I would head over to the port as all the ships ce in to unload, by 9am surge would be in full swing. Now that can't even cause a surge 10k people all coming into port at once and no surge.

Downtown around rush hour also used to be a surge time, now you are lucky if it his 1.2x at all no matter the time. Same with the beach, it will still surge to 1.5x but it is rarer by the day. Sunday used to be the day I would sit at home and pick up surge fares, I haven't seen a surge in my area in weeks except one that may last 2 minutes and no requests come in.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Sunday at 10pm and this is a small portion of the beach, some parts are even worse.



And this is the city as a whole except that it includes Ft. Lauderdale and west palm beach, not a single surge to be seen.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

limepro said:


> I used to log in at 4am


maybe you need to login at 3am


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> maybe you need to login at 3am


I have and no difference, you get the occasional surge but they disappear in a matter of minutes and the riders know this so they wait it out. If can surge to 1.5x on key Biscayne which has a toll to get over to and in no more than 10 minutes 30 cars will be out there. I have screen shots of it as it happens. No matter the time there are so many drivers on the road there is no need for surge.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

limepro said:


> No matter the time there are so many drivers on the road there is no need for surge.


that's one major drawback to all these drivers trying to claim the $150 - $500 to signup their friends to drive ... they are idiots because they are creating more competition in an already crowded marketplace. You don't see hookers trying to talk their friends into being hookers - bad problem too many hookers, not enough John's. Similarly, too many Ubers not enough pax.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Just had a surge on key Biscayne, started at exactly 10:10 according to my surge notifications, here is the progression of it.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Hey it seems like the cab drivers a no longer your problem 

It's your own 

What the hell

It reminds me of the mice plage video


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

limepro said:


> Although good information the biggest problem is Uber has brought on so many new drivers that surge is getting more and more rare. Surge used to be predictable here in Miami, I used to log in at 4am and be the only driver for miles and be able to count on surge. Now I log in at 4am and 6 drivers are right around me and I have to wait half an hour-an hour just for a regular ping.


If you have long term plans to drive, you have to show these other drivers how to negotiate price. Share my videos or create a flyer to hand out. 
The sooner they know the better for everyone.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

limepro said:


> I used to be able to predict surge, Mondays I would head over to the port as all the ships ce in to unload, by 9am surge would be in full swing. Now that can't even cause a surge 10k people all coming into port at once and no surge.
> 
> Downtown around rush hour also used to be a surge time, now you are lucky if it his 1.2x at all no matter the time. Same with the beach, it will still surge to 1.5x but it is rarer by the day. Sunday used to be the day I would sit at home and pick up surge fares, I haven't seen a surge in my area in weeks except one that may last 2 minutes and no requests come in.





limepro said:


> I have and no difference, you get the occasional surge but they disappear in a matter of minutes and the riders know this so they wait it out. If can surge to 1.5x on key Biscayne which has a toll to get over to and in no more than 10 minutes 30 cars will be out there. I have screen shots of it as it happens. No matter the time there are so many drivers on the road there is no need for surge.


Challenging times for sure. Uh, in this case, approaching game differently becomes the right answer. Studying apps makes it clear most drivers have pack mentality. Where one goes, others follow, as your picture proves. Learning the city means more than just looking where crowds build up. Point is to explore areas they miss. For example, drivers love hitting certain obvious hot spots in DTLA. Who can blame them, action is there. Problem comes when too many drivers flood in, killing any surge. *Answer was to take notebook, then travel to every part of the area, writing down ping levels, surge levels, times/dates, amount of driver congestion, any factor that could reasonably affect my ability to earn.* Over several weeks obvious patterns emerged. Certain realities only pop out after patiently exploring the city. Now, I only work certain areas of DTLA, where very few drivers go. Even though I'm in the boondocks, which might look stupid from the outside, in reality, becuse of that research, I get tons of surge action.

Do what others are unwilling to do, that's where an edge comes from.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

atomix said:


> Challenging times for sure. Uh, in this case, approaching game differently becomes the right answer. Studying apps makes it clear most drivers have pack mentality. Where one goes, others follow, as your picture proves. Learning the city means more than just looking where crowds build up. Point is to explore areas they miss. For example, drivers love hitting certain obvious hot spots in DTLA. Who can blame them, action is there. Problem comes when too many drivers flood in, killing any surge. *Answer was to take notebook, then travel to every part of the area, writing down ping levels, surge levels, times/dates, amount of driver congestion, any factor that could reasonably affect my ability to earn.* Over several weeks obvious patterns emerged. Certain realities only pop out after patiently exploring the city. Now, I only work certain areas of DTLA, where very few drivers go. Even though I'm in the boondocks, which might look stupid from the outside, in reality, becuse of that research, I get tons of surge action.
> 
> Do what others are unwilling to do, that's where an edge comes from.


Bingo!!!


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

Showa50 said:


> If you have long term plans to drive, you have to show these other drivers how to negotiate price. Share my videos or create a flyer to hand out.
> The sooner they know the better for everyone.


Very true. Studying your city, learning it really well, and speaking to other drivers about proper surge play, is perfet way to go.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

limepro said:


> Although good information the biggest problem is Uber has brought on so many new drivers that surge is getting more and more rare. Surge used to be predictable here in Miami, I used to log in at 4am and be the only driver for miles and be able to count on surge. Now I log in at 4am and 6 drivers are right around me and I have to wait half an hour-an hour just for a regular ping.


Here's my latest flyer if you need ideas

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-pWozsRUeEmZjUtQkdBTlpBMzQ/edit?usp=docslist_api


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

This video is great! It provides proof that Uber drivers are no better than the cab industry....cherry picking and choosing what trips they'll accept Thank you for making it so easy to provide the needed ammo to our city council members that Uber needs to be regulated just like the cabs are.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> This video is great! It provides proof that Uber drivers are no better than the cab industry....cherry picking and choosing what trips they'll accept Thank you for making it so easy to provide the needed ammo to our city council members that Uber needs to be regulated just like the cabs are.


These methods may offend some people. Hopefully they will learn using them would be unnecessary if Uber had not lowered rates multiple times, enacted safe ride fees, essentially prevent drivers from receiving tips, and so on. Uber conducts its business in a manner that handcuffs an independent contractor's ability to earn. Responsibility here lies on Uber's shoulders.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

phillipzx3 said:


> This video is great! It provides proof that Uber drivers are no better than the cab industry....cherry picking and choosing what trips they'll accept Thank you for making it so easy to provide the needed ammo to our city council members that Uber needs to be regulated just like the cabs are.


Actually I think it proves the opposite. Uber is just a piece of software that drivers use set price. Something cabs can't do because of heavy regulations. 
Yes I believe drivers should be regulated and allowed to operate as individual businesses allowed to set thier own prices by using the Uber app.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Showa50 said:


> Actually I think it proves the opposite. Uber is just a piece of software that drivers use set price. Something cabs can't do because of heavy regulations.
> Yes I believe drivers should be regulated and allowed to operate as individual businesses allowed to set thier own prices by using the Uber app.


You are already allowed

You entered a rigged partnership that is all


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Youll end up pushing customers away from Uber all together.

You need to bring in more customers to flood the market, then it will surge more often.

Or you can organise a strike. Invite media to get exposure and awareness.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> Youll end up pushing customers away from Uber all together.
> 
> You need to bring in more customers to flood the market, then it will surge more often.
> 
> Or you can organise a strike. Invite media to get exposure and awareness.


Lol, yup all the riders are now gone

You have no idea how Surge works

Media doesn't care about us.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Showa50 said:


> Lol, yup all the riders are now gone
> 
> You have no idea how Surge works
> 
> Media doesn't care about us.


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

Lol. Those snapshots look like Naples does right now.


----------



## Hornygoatweed (Dec 31, 2014)

Showa50 said:


> Impatient driver. Uber wins.


Not an impatient driver,An impatient viewer. Guy seems nice but he is rambling and goes on and off point while hemming and hawing. His point should take half the amount of time to explain as it does here..........opinion respectfully offered.


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

The market will bear what the market will bear. I don't think you understand the appeal of Uber driving to the many low-skill drivers who do this - you need no skills, no education and not really even be proficient in English. I drive part-time and take Ubers myself downtown in my city - all my drivers have been recent immigrants, as are many taxi drivers. You can't even get a job at McDonald's if you don't speak English well enough to take an order, but you can drive for Uber.

This is isn't an anti-immigrant stance - far from it. Uber really is creating jobs for groups that might have access to a vehicle but no other marketable skills, and that's great. Given time, creation of low-skill jobs in one sector will eventually push up wages in other low-skill sectors and the original sector.

There is no point in drivers staying offline until it surges. The software they use creates and cancels surges instantly - any surge I see in my city is instantly killed by other drivers moving to the area or going back online. The most I have seen a surge last is about 10 minutes very early mornings. What drivers should be doing is staying offline until they are in a position where they know there is good demand and they are far enough from other cars so as to not create too much supply in any one small area. Obviously studying the supply/demand patterns is key, and drivers who plan more will make a bit more money (though right now with the oversupply of drivers I really don't think there is much to be gained from serious study of patterns right now.

However, there will be bottom in driver supply eventually. I'd guess six months to a year, but who really knows. You should start taking your TNC job more seriously when you notice more surges happening again (as that will mean the supply has finally started to dry up) and then smart drivers who plan and study will probably be making decent wages again. My biggest problem isn't with the surge scarcity, but the dollar safe rides fee. That plus the low rate for time makes short trips in town in traffic extremely unprofitable. But there seem to be plenty of drivers thus far who don't understand this yet, and it will take a while to cycle through that supply.


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

I agree about negotiating price. why do I have to stop complaining?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

atomix said:


> Each city has unique combination of surge and non-surge times. When Uber floods streets with newbies, earning definitely becomes more challenging. Try studying your pax and driver apps carefully, looking for patterns of activity based on day of week, time, points of interests, etc. Most drivers probably only look at apps superficially, not really understanding the city they work in. Avoiding this common mistake can only result in better profits.


^^^
Just a question since I have no idea how pings actually 'can' work.
Say that you're in a cluster of six but there are two drivers that are equally far away from a ping... let's say one to the East and one to the West. 
Can two drivers get a ping simultaneously and the first one to tap the screen is the one who gets it, or how does that work?

Sometimes a dispatcher will just say one thing (which is why I always drive around with the mic on my lap)... Los Angeles, or Minden, or Cedar city. 
The first one to key the mic and calls out the car number gets the ride... and a ride to L.A. is $2,300.00.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Just a question since I have no idea how pings actually 'can' work.
> Say that you're in a cluster of six but there are two drivers that are equally far away from a ping... let's say one to the East and one to the West.
> Can two drivers get a ping simultaneously and the first one to tap the screen is the one who gets it, or how does that work?
> ...


Uber has claimed driver closest to ping gets the goods. In a group of drivers clustered in a group, there would probably be somebody technically closest, so I doubt pings would hit two drivers at same time; doing it that way could create big problems if system glitched.

2.3k, jeez.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

MiddleClassedOut said:


> The market will bear what the market will bear. I don't think you understand the appeal of Uber driving to the many low-skill drivers who do this - you need no skills, no education and not really even be proficient in English. I drive part-time and take Ubers myself downtown in my city - all my drivers have been recent immigrants, as are many taxi drivers. You can't even get a job at McDonald's if you don't speak English well enough to take an order, but you can drive for Uber.
> 
> This is isn't an anti-immigrant stance - far from it. Uber really is creating jobs for groups that might have access to a vehicle but no other marketable skills, and that's great. Given time, creation of low-skill jobs in one sector will eventually push up wages in other low-skill sectors and the original sector.
> 
> ...


The immigrant population of Uber drivers is definitely going to be a challenge to reach. Most aren't online most of the time and are not a part of any driver forums or groups. The only way to reach them is to chase them down hand them a flyer and hope the understand and can have someone translate the information for them.

This notion that surge disappears based on the number of drivers present isn't accurate. Its not straight supply and demand. 
Surge is more of an auction and who is willing to pay for a service at a set price. Drivers do not have to move thier vehicle if they don't want to. Drivers can say no to requests based on thier profit needs. The system takes that in to account and will adjust the price if other drivers feel the same way. Much like your chart avatar. 
The price will go up and down, via surge, based on what drivers are willing to accept for thier service. And if a rider is willing to pay a higher price. 
Currently surge has not been appearing here in LA often because there is a new supply of drivers that do not know how to negotiate a higher fare. They simply accept the request and complete the transaction. They are setting the rate by completing low fare rides. Which hurts everyone because the market can accept higher fares.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

MiddleClassedOut said:


> The market will bear what the market will bear. I don't think you understand the appeal of Uber driving to the many low-skill drivers who do this - you need no skills, no education and not really even be proficient in English. I drive part-time and take Ubers myself downtown in my city - all my drivers have been recent immigrants, as are many taxi drivers. You can't even get a job at McDonald's if you don't speak English well enough to take an order, but you can drive for Uber.
> 
> This is isn't an anti-immigrant stance - far from it. Uber really is creating jobs for groups that might have access to a vehicle but no other marketable skills, and that's great. Given time, creation of low-skill jobs in one sector will eventually push up wages in other low-skill sectors and the original sector.
> 
> ...


^^^
Running these ads in Vegas C/L which is FULL of 'em.

http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/lab/5079075746.html


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

"playback on other devices has been disabled by video owner"


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

Emp9 said:


> "playback on other devices has been disabled by video owner"


You can't view from thread. Click text to be taken to YT or launch the app.


----------



## UberSneak (Dec 31, 2014)

Someone mentioned a while back that there's always a long line at the Uber office and inspection lots. Most likely those are all the new drivers. Those seem like good spots to promote the forum and inform people about the surge tutorial. Something simple like handing a card to each person in line that simply says to visit these forums, or to google "surge tutorial". Or maybe tape a poster somewhere where everyone in the line will pass and see. These lines are the only place where drivers/soon-to-be drivers congregate in big numbers. 
In regards to the tutorial itself, I do think it's too long. Think of the type of driver Uber wants, and then ask yourself if they will really watch the whole video and understand all points even if they did watch the whole thing. A simple, short video coupled with a typed list detailing all the steps would be perfect; people love lists!
I have noticed that a lot of us are signing off and waiting for surge. I've seen it with my own eyes! I'm watching the pax app, there are no/few drivers around, then when surge kicks in suddenly a bunch of cars appear. Sure, some may have just ended a trip, but no way all of them did; they were offline waiting for surge. So the word is out there, now it's just about spreading it more and getting new drivers to learn and understand it.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Real drivers wait ONLINE for a surge, not offline. So a dozen ping-thru pax get the message that we don’t drive drunks at base rates no ****ing how.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

#2 is up

Surge Tutorial (Part 2)...Guidelines:


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Showa50 said:


> Hi all. Apologies in advance if you've read this elsewhere.
> I'm creating a video series on Surge and how it is a price/fare negotiation tool for drivers. Please watch and hopefully we all can start earning more.


Living in OC, it doesn't surge nearly enough like it does in LA. When it is Orange, should I turn off the app or accept and cancel as other ? Here is the deal for this question, I am the only driver around and I will be dinged for the cancellation if another driver doesn't take the ride.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

OCBob said:


> Living in OC, it doesn't surge nearly enough like it does in LA. When it is Orange, should I turn off the app or accept and cancel as other ? Here is the deal for this question, I am the only driver around and I will be dinged for the cancellation if another driver doesn't take the ride.


The system does not know you need a higher rate to move your car if you don't say no. I'd accept and cancel.

Getting dinged for the cancelation is not a concern to me. If you read 2.4 of the partner agreement canceling is within your right.


----------



## FUberX (Feb 1, 2015)

For anyone who thinks cancelling will affect their ratings(acceptance or overall) look no further.

I have been using this method since the guarantees, and have never been "dinged".



Uber On!!!


----------



## danrey (Jun 22, 2015)

can you email me that sheet you are reading from in your 2nd video?


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

danrey said:


> can you email me that sheet you are reading from in your 2nd video?


In the description there's a link to a proof of the doc via Google Drive. Save as


----------



## westsideuber (Jun 25, 2015)

troubleinrivercity said:


> Real drivers wait ONLINE for a surge, not offline. So a dozen ping-thru pax get the message that we don't drive drunks at base rates no ****ing how.


This is especially true knowadays since the Uber App fails to load all surge info instantly. It is now taking 1 minute or more for all surge info to display. I usually zoom the map out to see all surge areas.

There is also a lag between the surge pricing being offered to the pax on the rider app and the surge pricing being shown to the driver on the driver app.

I too usually stay online and skip through all the pings until I get the ride that fits within my strategy. When that occurs the ride will always be priced at surge and the odds of it being the closest pick up from all the ride request received also becomes very high.

Any time you get pings which show you are 8 minutes plus away, use it as an indication that a surge is coming or if its already surging the odds of the multiplier increasing rises. Stay put!

Also, knowing your Uber hotspots doesn't cut it anymore, at least in LA with the churn and burn of drivers. Develop micro hotspots depending on your driving experience to maximize pings getting routed to you. Especially true if driving Uber Plus.


----------



## danrey (Jun 22, 2015)

westsideuber said:


> This is especially true knowadays since the Uber App fails to load all surge info instantly. It is now taking 1 minute or more for all surge info to display. I usually zoom the map out to see all surge areas.
> 
> There is also a lag between the surge pricing being offered to the pax on the rider app and the surge pricing being shown to the driver on the driver app.
> 
> ...


Good info, I hope to implement this in Milwaukee. I have also printed flyers to hand out to other drivers with the tips to help us drivers get the surge pricing more frequently. I will also be letting them all know about this site.


----------



## Bob White (Mar 24, 2015)

The surge is paratically gone for me at least. I see so many clueless driver out driving around.
Last friday saturday night there was no surge until 2:30 AM and it was little ones.
Highest it went was 1.9 that BS.


----------



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Yes. And UP.net stats are NOT good.
> View attachment 8747


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

FUberX said:


> For anyone who thinks cancelling will affect their ratings(acceptance or overall) look no further.
> 
> I have been using this method since the guarantees, and have never been "dinged".
> 
> Uber On!!!


I always right down my date, miles, rides, cancels (riders and me) and fares and I always put the % down. I would say I would be about 80% in reality but I score above 90% every week. I think it works when there is another car in the vicinity that can accept the ride. If you are the only one around, you will get dinged. At over 90%, I can accept that and possibly get a surge if I am the only one around.


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Just implemented this tactic... it definitely works, I kept cancelling as I was only few drivers in downtown area... it was on yellow kept "skipping" to see what happens... about 10 skips after it surged lol.. by then though the requests didnt come ... cheap ass pax dont book on surge... then bloody flood of drivers came chasing the surge lol..


----------



## Uber Uber (Jun 27, 2015)

This is genius as long as drivers don't get kicked off for doing this which is seems like they won't. Next ting to do is to spread the word but how?


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

What actually hsppens with rider's end???
Do they get our details then see us cancelling on them?? Do they have a record of us on their trip history??


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

SydX said:


> What actually hsppens with rider's end???
> Do they get our details then see us cancelling on them?? Do they have a record of us on their trip history??


Yes there is a record
On my user acct
I can see every ride I ever booked
Even the few that I cancelled


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

This skipping is fun... good things come to those who wait!!!


----------



## Uber Uber (Jun 27, 2015)

I tried this, your rating goes down it seems


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Nope... im still on 5 stars today... ive skipped bout 50 rides today, som3 are on my trip history though


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

FUberX said:


> For anyone who thinks cancelling will affect their ratings(acceptance or overall) look no further.
> 
> I have been using this method since the guarantees, and have never been "dinged".
> 
> Uber On!!!


 what method?


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

I think after today im gonna be deactivated lol... Being a Sunday (fewer drivers) i tried out this "skipping" method. It takes alot to get it surging... Skipping gets on surge faster than waiting offline and coming back online... 
Ive noticed but its unusual most of the skips havent landed on trip history but some have which im pretty sure ill be dinged for them... To be honest i wasted more time waiting for surges that i probably could of done better without. Income was same & Mileage about the same...


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

limepro said:


> Although good information the biggest problem is Uber has brought on so many new drivers that surge is getting more and more rare. Surge used to be predictable here in Miami, I used to log in at 4am and be the only driver for miles and be able to count on surge. Now I log in at 4am and 6 drivers are right around me and I have to wait half an hour-an hour just for a regular ping.


Here too in Los Angeles. I took a 4 month break and I come back and it's very noticeable the reduction of surging. I'm like WTF has happened? I guess that was going to be the end result with Ubers 24/7 hiring. A real downhill spiral. No wonder Uber could care less about "gaming the system". Their game is to load as many drivers on the road as possible and it will fix itself. I talk to PAX and their beyond thrilled now.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Youll end up pushing customers away from Uber all together.
> 
> You need to bring in more customers to flood the market, then it will surge more often.
> 
> Or you can organise a strike. Invite media to get exposure and awareness.


Ha. Most Uber PAX are using it because it's the cheapest game in town.


----------



## Uber Uber (Jun 27, 2015)

Are you sure they won't deactivate drivers for doing accepting and cancelling excessively? I am starting to get a bit worried.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I am protecting my rating. So I tried this over the last two days to cherry-pick 4.8 paxs. Not a single skip has showed up on my trip report after about 5 skips.


----------



## Uber Uber (Jun 27, 2015)

You mean by accepting and canceling and choosing which pax you pick up, you're protecting your rating?


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I am protecting my rating. So I tried this over the last two days to cherry-pick 4.8 paxs. Not a single skip has showed up on my trip report after about 5 skips.


 do you do accept then cancel other within 5 seconds?


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Emp9 said:


> do you do accept then cancel other within 5 seconds?


Yep... But its hit & miss. I think if theres another car to "skip to" it doesnt register but if theres no other cars to skip to then it files on trip history.


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

This method seems ironical in the face of lawsuits of whether we are ICs or employees as this method does allow for us to somehow control/negotiate price. I find it somehow conspiracal that this method has come out after Uber losing recent lawsuit lol...


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

It does make sense though... When u skip it effectively tells the software "dont want it" it pushes to another driver, if that driver takes it then good, if no it keeps pushing around (this became apparent as same requests bounced back), until it goes it surge. Then its literally like an auction (the ones willing to pay will continue to book, the cheap asses will back off or cancel)


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Only prob is when theres flood of drivers, u cant do it (youll be left out)... 
But im concerned in this skipping process.
Within that 5 secs cancelling what does the rider see/view??


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

SydX said:


> It does make sense though... When u skip it effectively tells the software "dont want it" it pushes to another driver, if that driver takes it then good, if no it keeps pushing around (this became apparent as same requests bounced back), until it goes it surge. Then its literally like an auction (the ones willing to pay will continue to book, the cheap asses will back off or cancel)


That's what it did to me today. Ping, ping, ping. I was like cancel, cancel, cancel. Then it goes to 1.5 surge. Not much extra but to price conscientious shoppers paying anything over 5.00 is just too much.

In my area (SF Valley) it's not long though and they'll just wait it out. Then it's back to cancel, cancel, etc.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Emp9 said:


> do you do accept then cancel other within 5 seconds?


Yes. I don't hurry but do it in one fluid motion. My guess is you can do anything you want within the 15 seconds allowed to you.

I had a ping Friday early 56 min away. Accept-info-cancel-other and it did not show as a cancel.

Passed on 2 surge fares today because the pax were 5.0. The third was 4.8.


----------



## Uber Uber (Jun 27, 2015)

This does not seem to make a surge. I tried it in a busy area and am getting. Ping every minute and still no surge.


----------



## Uber Uber (Jun 27, 2015)

If there is no Uber X or XL available in an area, why wouldn't it surge? Maybe Cause the black cars are available?


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

SydX said:


> Nope... im still on 5 stars today... ive skipped bout 50 rides today, som3 are on my trip history though


Youve skipped 50 rides?

50 x $5=$250
250-20%=$200

So how much money did you make that day??


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> Youve skipped 50 rides?
> 
> 50 x $5=$250
> 250-20%=$200
> ...


Oh skipping of rides to see what happens... pings keep coming through every time ping is skipped... its not like I lose out... lol
but if I did its the time just skipping until I get what I want lol


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

SydX said:


> Oh skipping of rides to see what happens... pings keep coming through every time ping is skipped... its not like I lose out... lol
> but if I did its the time just skipping until I get what I want lol


So how much $$ did you make that day?


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

I average $250 gross per 8-10hr shift


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

SydX said:


> I average $250 gross per 8-10hr shift


If my math is correct, thats about $100 when i convert it to our US money.
Thats 5 hours of work with no surge, at an average of 4 pax/hour.


----------



## Uber Uber (Jun 27, 2015)

Does it make a difference if your accept and cancellations show up or not?


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Errrr current conversion rates would be $200 US


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Du


Uber Uber said:


> Does it make a difference if your accept and cancellations show up or not?


Dunno yet... do first n see wat happens later lol


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

SydX said:


> Errrr current conversion rates would be $200 US


Did you include gas prices and vehicle maintenance? Our Synthetic oil is $36 for 6L.
$3.74 gallon of fuel.


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Errrr I dunno where ur going with this but lol


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

SydX said:


> Errrr I dunno where ur going with this but lol


Your take home $$ after expenses that day.


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

U sure u not workin for CIA


----------



## Uber Uber (Jun 27, 2015)

For some reason, when I choose "Rider No show" even after sitting there for 10 minutes, I don't get any cancellation fees. Any idea why? Would it make a difference if it's surging or not?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Does it show cancel on your trip log?


----------



## Uber Uber (Jun 27, 2015)

I am almost sure that cancelling that many times will reduce your rating, over the last day I have all 5 star rating but for some reason my rating still decreased.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

idgaf

ansy


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

If cancelling affected ur ratings I would be deactivated long time ago... I cancel more than I take lol


----------



## Uber Uber (Jun 27, 2015)

I hear you, ironically mine went back up .02 , cancel on haha


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

Surge Tutorial (Part 3)...Documentation & Guts:


----------



## Jtuno (Jul 1, 2015)

I tried watching the 1st video but its 24 minutes long and your thoughts are very unorganized and maybe bc you're driving you aren't focused on what you are trying to say.
*Please, re-record it while you are sitting still.
*Have notes prepared to keep you focused and as a reminder for what you want to say
*Keep it around 10 minutes long


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Since youve brought this up why dont U take iniatitive & do ur own "better" video...
Just follow ur own directives... lol


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> You are already allowed
> 
> You entered a rigged partnership that is all


Exactly....when are UberX drivers going to realize they're really not running an independent 'business' since they possess no licensure, credentials, or insurance to run operations outside of what the Uber app dictates them to do. Uber just uses this lingo to make people feel better about duping them out of the employee benefits...also sidestepping fleet management. It's a mind game I tell you.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

Jtuno said:


> I tried watching the 1st video but its 24 minutes long and your thoughts are very unorganized and maybe bc you're driving you aren't focused on what you are trying to say.
> *Please, re-record it while you are sitting still.
> *Have notes prepared to keep you focused and as a reminder for what you want to say
> *Keep it around 10 minutes long


Watch #2


----------



## Don't-Tell-Uber-I'm-Here (Jan 22, 2016)

Can't sit through the video. Just too damn long.

To build a surge, which is best -
1. ACRO (accept / cancel / reason-other)
2. Let the request time out i.e. don't answer it at all
3. uber off, wait for surge to build.

??

thx,


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

Don't-Tell-Uber-I'm-Here said:


> Can't sit through the video. Just too damn long.
> 
> To build a surge, which is best -
> 1. ACRO (accept / cancel / reason-other)
> ...


None of the above. There's too many drivers willing to give cheap rides. 3 is ideal, but drivers don't have the patience for it. 2 use to work, but Uber is giving time outs now for not accepting. 1, is dead.

Go find something else to do until the time is right.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

Showa50 said:


> None of the above. There's too many drivers willing to give cheap rides. 3 is ideal, but drivers don't have the patience for it. 2 use to work, but Uber is giving time outs now for not accepting. 1, is dead.
> 
> Go find something else to do until the time is right.


I stopped about 10 months ago when catching a surge was still easy to do. Still I barely scraped a profit up back then.

I now have this need to stop the next uber driver and ask them how they do it. I'll see that it's a normal non surging as usual day on the rider app with a 2 min arrival time because they're all stacked on top of each other. Someone really needs to educate these idiots. Less mileage rates + no surge = WTF are you doing?


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Showa50 said:


> Hi all. Apologies in advance if you've read this elsewhere.
> I'm creating a video series on Surge and how it is a price/fare negotiation tool for drivers. Please watch and hopefully we all can start earning more.


As the Cowboy said..."Dude, I like your style.

Uber could easily fix this entire mess by simply making a change to the software.

They really don't need to be involved in pricing. The drivers and passengers can figure that out.

It should work like this: Drivers log in and each sets his or her own price multiplier. The app would display each car with their price multiplier. Then passengers just choose which nearby car they want. Passengers could enhance their requests by choosing to display their destination.

This way both drivers and passengers would both be fully informed about all relevant details, and thus a fair price can be negotiated.

Btw, this approach would also save Uber from much of the legal hassle they're in AND make them more money.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

stuber said:


> As the Cowboy said..."Dude, I like your style.
> 
> Uber could easily fix this entire mess by simply making a change to the software.
> 
> ...


Already been tried. It was called Sidecar, and we now know where they are.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Showa50 said:


> Already been tried. It was called Sidecar, and we now know where they are.


There is sidecar a-like not pubic app
That is working quite well for both passenger & rider 
Can't post here 
Its actively competing leveraging above caliber resources 
Pretty genius


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

If the drivers in Uber and Lyft are considered Independent Contractors they should be allowed to adjust the price levels they want to work for to begin with. I think sidecar was doing it already and that is totally fair.
Then we would see true colors of people who on this board complain about prices yet still drive.That way you'd only be working the prices you feel like working for and let supply & demand automatically sort itself out.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> There is sidecar a-like not pubic app
> That is working quite well for both passenger & rider
> Can't post here
> Its actively competing leveraging above caliber resources
> Pretty genius


Interested...


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Showa50 said:


> Already been tried. It was called Sidecar, and we now know where they are.


Sidecar failed. But it's not clear whether their pricing model or their functionality was the reason. Maybe both. Maybe neither. The biggest problem was that they didn't have enough drivers and customers.

Uber arrogantly assumes that they are invulnerable going forward. But competitors are going to challenge them. Drivers will always gravitate towards the system that offers them the most money and control. Wait and see.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

stuber said:


> Sidecar failed. But it's not clear whether their pricing model or their functionality was the reason. Maybe both. Maybe neither. The biggest problem was that they didn't have enough drivers and customers.
> 
> Uber arrogantly assumes that they are invulnerable going forward. But competitors are going to challenge them. Drivers will always gravitate towards the system that offers them the most money and control. Wait and see.


100% agree


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

stuber said:


> Interested...


I telepath-ed you details


----------

